# Hilfe, ich habe ein Abo ?



## M&M2005 (13 Oktober 2009)

nein, nicht ich persönlich 

Aber wer sich ein Abo über eine KWN eingefangen hat und nicht weiss wie er das wieder los wird, kann hier den Betreiber der KWN herrausfinden:

E+
http://www.eplus-gruppe.de/Ueber_un...raucher-_und_Jugendschutz.asp#Premium-Dienste

T-Mobile:
Premium SMS

Vodafone:
Vodafone-PremiumVoice & -PremiumSMS | Business | vodafone.de - Vodafone D2 - PremiumVoice & PremiumSMS / Vodafone-EnablingServices / Kooperationen / Business

Für O2 habe ich leider keinen Link.

Achtung: der Betreiber ist idR nicht der Diensteanbieter.


----------



## Marco (13 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hilfe, ich habe ein Abo ?*



M&M2005 schrieb:


> Für O2 habe ich leider keinen Link.
> 
> Achtung: der Betreiber ist idR nicht der Diensteanbieter.



Ist auch nicht notwendig, da der Kurzwahlbetreiber i.d.R. die gleiche Kurzwahlnummer bei verschiedenen Netzbetreibern abrechnet. 

Der Betreiber ist allerdings im Zweifel Ansprechpartner/Mitstörer, wenn der "Diensteanbieter" nicht erreichbar/greifbar ist. 

Hier übrigens noch der Link zu o2 o2online - Preise für Premiumservices . Allerdings scheint der Azubi (friedlk) geschlampt zu haben, den es stehen zwar Betreiber in der Liste, allerdings keine Kurzwahlnummer dazu. Bei o2 ist eben alles Premium.

Gruß Marco


----------



## M&M2005 (14 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hilfe, ich habe ein Abo ?*



Marco schrieb:


> Ist auch nicht notwendig, da der Kurzwahlbetreiber i.d.R. die gleiche Kurzwahlnummer bei verschiedenen Netzbetreibern abrechnet.



Wie Du schon selber schreibst: idR, also nicht immer.
Deshalb: danke für den O2 Link !



Marco schrieb:


> Der Betreiber ist allerdings im Zweifel Ansprechpartner/Mitstörer, wenn der "Diensteanbieter" nicht erreichbar/greifbar ist.



Auch nicht immer, denn es gibt bei einigen Diensten auch die Möglichkeit der Zahlung per Lastschrift/Kreditkarte sodas hier der Betreiber der KWN absolut nicht helfen kann.

Also: bitte nicht pauschalisieren, denn jemand der zum 1. Mal mit solch einem "Abo" konfrontiert ist, könnte u.U. die falschen Schlüsse ziehen.


----------

